# www.bettingtime.ru - prediction



## www.bettingtime.ru (Apr 27, 2016)

w w w.b e t t i n g t i m e.r u - prediction
ATLETICO MADRID VS BAYERN MUNICH TIPS & PREDICTIONS
Both clubs have already knocked out finalists from last season's competition to reach this stage. Atletico Madrid came from 2-1 down after their 1st Leg to see off Barcelona 3-2 on aggregate in the Quarters and will be dreaming of a repeat of 2014 when they also knocked out the Catalans at the same stage and progressed to the final. Bayern are now the tournament favourites following Barcelona's elimination but they haven't had it easy in the knock-out rounds either.
They looked in deep trouble at Half-Time in the 2nd leg of their last 16 tie with Juventus. 2-0 down on the night and 4-2 on aggregate, the Bavarians staged a brilliant comeback putting 4 goals past the Italian Champions to progress 6-4 on aggregate. They beat Benfica 3-2 on aggregate in the following round, in a considerably more competitive match-up than many expected so we have seen signs of weakness from them
This though is likely to be a considerably lower scoring game. Across Europe's top five leagues, these are thelubs with the best defensive records this season. Atleti have conceded just 16 goals in 35 league games this term and they've also kept clean sheets in 7 of their 10 Champions League matches. The absence of Diego Godin to injury is a blow but they are better equipped to deal with his absence than they have been in previous seasons. Without Godin in their last two matches, they've looked assured at the back, keeping two clean sheets and his impressive young compatriot Gimenez has really stepped up this season and is capable of leading the defensive effort here. Atleti have won all their last 5 matches, conceding just 1 goal since suffering defeat in the 1st Leg of their Quarter-Final at Camp Nou.
They won't take any risks here with no need to chase the game like they had to against Barca. Clean sheets are a staple of Diego Simeone's side and that will be their principal objective. Atleti have a great away record this term so even a 0-0 draw wouldn't be a devastating result for them and two seasons ago they did overcome Chelsea at this stage despite drawing 0-0 at home in the 1st Leg.
Since the Quarter Finals, Bayern have won all three games they've played in Germany without conceding and are once again hunting a treble and are likely to win the Bundesliga on Saturday. Pep Guardiola's side will give Atleti all the respect they deserve and will know this is going to be a very tough Semi-Final. 1st Legs of big European ties can often be quite cagey affairs and this could be the case. The visitors would love an away goal but will be wary of exposing themselves at the back and falling 1-0 behind, which would be the perfect scenario for Atleti as they could then do what they are best at, which is defend and potentially catch the Germans out on the break.
Atleti's last 6 home Champions League knock-out matches have produced just 4 goals in total. There are some quality attacking players on both sides here though so we could see a moment or two of brilliance produce one but it's hard to see many goals in this game and backing there to be under 2.5 goals at 8/13 looks a safe bet.
These sides haven't met competitively since the 1974 European Cup final which Bayern won 4-0 after a replay.
Atletico have only conceded 4 goals in 16 Champions League home matches under Diego Simeone. Bayern have only won 2 of their last 9 Champions League away games.
Diego Godin is out so Hernandez is likely to partner Gimenez is central defence. Fernando Torres returns from suspension and is likely to start.
Pep Guardiola is without Jerome Boateng, Holger Badstuber and Arjen Robben. Javi Martinez is likely to partner David Alaba in central defence.
TIPS
Under 2.5 Goals
1-1 Draw
w w w.b e t t i n g t i m e.r u - prediction


----------



## www.bettingtime.ru (Apr 28, 2016)

SHAKHTAR DONETSK VS SEVILLA TIPS & PREDICTIONS
Sevilla come into this game in slightly patchy form. Prior to their 2-0 derby win against Real Betis on Sunday, they'd only won 1 of their previous 7 matches. Crucially that was a 2-1 win in Bilbao in the 1st Leg of their UEFA League Quarter-Final with Athletic and even though they lost 2-1 at home in the return, they progressed on penalties and are still on course for what would be an incredible 3rd successive Europa League triumph. Their away from has been awful this season though and they are yet to win on the road in the league and hadn't won any of their European away games either until that win at San Mames.

Shakhtar continue to play every game away from Donetsk due to the troubles in Eastern Ukraine and they have been beaten 4 times at home in their adopted home in L'viv this season and struggled in a tough Champions League group which included PSG and Real Madrid. However they have looked very assured in this competition comfortably seeing off Schalke, Anderlecht and Sporting Braga to reach this stage, winning 5 of the 6 legs and drawing the other. They've only lost 1 of their last 14 home games in this competition but have only managed draws in their last two domestic matches to fall further behind Dynamo Kiev in the title race.

This game has the potential for goals. Sevilla will be hungry for an away goal and both teams have scored in 6 of their last 7 matches in all competitions. Shakhtar will see this as their best chance of winning the tie so will be positive and look to take a healthy advantage to the 2nd leg given the disparity between Sevilla's home and away from. The Spaniards have conceded in 21 of their 28 away matches this season and it's hard to see them shutting a lively Shakhtar attack out for 90 minutes so consider backing both teams to score


----------



## www.bettingtime.ru (Apr 29, 2016)

BIRMINGHAM VS MIDDLESBROUGH TIPS & PREDICTIONS
The race for automatic promotion in the Championship couldn't be more finely poised. With two games to go, Burnley, Middlesbrough and Brighton are all level on 87 points but only two of them can go straight up.

Boro will be desperate to avoid the situation from last year when they faded late on and had to settle for the play-offs. A 6 game winning streak suggested there would be no repeat this time around but they have only managed draws in their two subsequent matches to suggest they might just be getting the jitters. They conceded a last gasp equaliser in the show-down with Burnley and more worryingly failed to see off Ipswich at home last weekend. With an enormous game against Brighton on the final day still to come, Middlesbrough will want to go into that in the best possible shape but this won't be easy.

Birmingham have had a good season but just 1 win from 10 games has seen them fade out of play-off contention. They've not stopped been competitive though and their last 3 games have brought draws at home to Preston and away at Huddersfield as well as a narrow 2-1 defeat against leaders Burnley, in a game they had the better of. They are certainly capable of making life awkward for the Teessiders and have scored at least once in all of their last 13 home games.

Middlesbrough of course are favourites but at 1/2 they look very short indeed. They've only won 2 of their last 6 away games and 1 of them was virtue of a last minute goal at rock bottom Bolton. There are bound to be a few nerves in the visiting camp and with 7 defeats on the road this season, a trip to Birmingham is anything but a formality so there looks to be real value in backing Double Chance - Birmingham or Draw at 8/5.


----------



## www.bettingtime.ru (Apr 29, 2016)

FC AUGSBURG VS FC KOLN TIPS AND PREDICTIONS
FC Augsburg come into fixture standing 12th place in the Bundesliga, four points and four places below FC Koln, who stand in 8th. Coach Markus Weinzierl will be searching for a win, which would guarantee Augsburg another season in the top-flight, and he has every reason to be optimistic: last Saturday's 2-0 win away to Wolfsburg means that FC Augsburg have taken all nine points from their last three games and it has been four-and-a-half years since Augsburg have lost to FC Koln.

FC Koln are unlikely to let that get to them, though. Koln ensured their third consecutive season in the Bundesliga with their 4-1 thrashing over Darmstadt 98 last Saturday and with an impressive 3-2 comeback against Mainz 05 the weekend before that. Six points and seven goals scored from their last two matches, with striker Anthony Modeste and midfielder Marcel Risse scoring three each over this duration, shows that FC Koln have found attacking form at what is a crucial time in the season.

FC Koln may have won their last two matches and be guaranteed a finish outside of the automatic relegation places, but they have never won three consecutive games under their current coach Peter Stoger. FC Augsburg are also at the peak of their form, having won their last three, despite a difficult set of fixtures - a fourth victory in a row would be a new club record in the Bundesliga. Koln's target of survival is completed while a win for Augsburg would almost certainly ensure them another season in the top flight. The last four head-to-heads show that FC Koln often struggle against FC Augsburg, having only taken one point from these fixtures and they have not scored against Augsburg since December 2014.

Combining that analysis with the statistics below, we expect over 2.5 goals in this match as FC Augsburg fight to secure themselves certain safety from relegation and continue their form and streak against FC Koln, who are in decent goal scoring form and who's only aim is to break their recent goal drought against Augsburg. Based on this reasoning, FC Augsburg to win 2-1 at 8/1 seems like a decent value bet.


----------



## www.bettingtime.ru (Apr 29, 2016)

SPORTING GIJON VS EIBAR TIPS & PREDICTIONS
The relegation battle in La Liga is yet again proving to be a really tight tussle involving many teams. Sporting are in 18th and have 3 games to save themselves. This is on paper the most winnable and they will be desperate for 3 points from that to go into their six-pointer at 19th place Getafe next weekend. The only reason Sporting are still alive and fighting is their two massive home wins against Atletico Madrid and Sevilla that have come within the space of their last 3 home games. They'd gone 8 matches without a win prior to their late comeback against Diego Simeone's title challengers that seems to have given them belief that they can beat the drop.

In many ways this is the ideal game to have at this stage in the season. At home against an Eibar side that have already secured their survival and in doing so achieved their only real objective this term. The Basques have nothing to play for and aren't in good form, particularly on the road where they've picked up just 2 points from their last 8 games in La Liga.

They have been shipping plenty of goals too. They have let in 22 goals in those games have conceded twice or more in 9 of their 13 away matches since the start of December. Sporting are a side that is better going forward than at the back and they have scored twice or more in 4 of their last 7 home games. Those 2-1 wins over Sevilla and Atleti have really galvanised their home fans, who are among the best in La Liga and could play their part here to so backing Sporting Gijon to score 2 or more goals looks a decent bet at 8/11 and they should have enough to win the game, the way Eibar have been playing lately.


----------



## www.bettingtime.ru (Apr 29, 2016)

PADERBORN VS FREIBURG TIPS & PREDICTIONS
Two years ago Paderborn celebrated making it to the Bundesliga for the first time in their history, but now they are staring down the barrel of a return to the 3rd tier in Germany. They were immediately relegated from the Bundesliga last season, and rather than bouncing back instantly they have endured a difficult season in the 2. Bundesliga and find themselves in 16th position.

This sees them occupy the relegation playoff position, with three points separating them from the bottom two clubs and one point between them and Frankfurt and Dusseldorf above them. A win on Friday could see them climb out of the playoff position, whereas a loss could put them in the automatic drop spots with just two games remaining.

Paderborn managed to pick up a point at Heidenheim on Saturday to lead on from their win at fellow relegation candidates Frankfurt the weekend before. This puts their recent record at two defeats, two draws, and one win. At home they are winless in five matches though, with three of these five ending in defeat.

Freiburg were also relegated from the Bundesliga last season, but unlike their opponents they are plotting a quick return to the top flight. They come into the final three matches of the season at the top of the 2. Bundesliga, three points ahead of Leipzig in 2nd and with a seven point cushion over the promotion playoff spot.

They managed to bounce back from their draw at Braunschweig last Monday by seeing off Duisburg 3-0 at home on Friday, taking their recent record to nine wins and one draw from their last ten matches.

Away from home they have won four of their last five and are unbeaten since the start of February, so they will feel that they have an excellent chance of potentially wrapping up promotion on Friday. The visitors have also managed to net 14 goals in their last five away days, and are coming up against a defence who have shipped ten in their last five home games and scored just one in return.

This makes odds of 17/20 for a Freiburg win look excellent value for money, and I'm going for that along with a 3-0 correct score prediction at 16/1.


----------



## www.bettingtime.ru (May 4, 2016)

*REAL MADRID VS MANCHESTER CITY TIPS & PREDICTIONS*

REASON FOR BETTING TIPS
Manchester City managed to contain a Cristiano Ronaldo-less Real Madrid side well at the Etihad last week, but celebrating a goalless draw when you are facing a visit to the Bernebau seems a little overzealous to me. They now need a score draw at better away to an in form Real Madrid side, which looks like a mountain to climb after their result on Sunday.

They lost 4-2 at Southampton on Sunday afternoon to cast further doubt over their top four position. Shane Long opened the scoring for Southampton before Sadio Mane scored his first of the day. Teenage sensation Kelechi Iheanacho brought the deficit back to one goal before the break, but Mane scored two in 25 minutes to complete his hat trick. Iheanacho added a late consolation goal, but it was too late for them to get back into the match.

This made it just two wins from Manchester City's last five games in all competitions and ended their eight match unbeaten streak. Admittedly it wasn't a full strength side, but it's still an unacceptable result for a team who are battling to maintain their top four position. They are now just four points clear of Manchester United in 5th.

Real Madrid didn't have the best of times against Real Sociedad, but they still managed to pick up the three points thanks to a late winner from Gareth Bale. This leaves them in 3rd in the La Liga, but the title race is becoming increasingly close. There is now just one point between Barcelona, Atletico Madrid, and Real Madrid at the top of the table.

This win made it six wins and one draw since Real Madrid's last defeat. This 2-0 loss to Wolfsburg was just a blip though, and they have won 12 of their last 14 outings in all competitions.

It's at the Bernebau that Real Madrid really turn the style on though. They have won six on the bounce at home and kept five clean sheets in the process, scoring 23 at the other end. Manchester City, on the other hand, have won just two of their last eight away days in all competitions.

I think this is Real Madrid's tie to lose now. They have won 14 of their last 15 home matches and only failed to score two or more goals on one occasion. Ronaldo being back provides a huge boost to their chances as well, so odds of 3/4 for a Real Madrid Win and Over 1.5 Goals look incredibly good value, because I'd be very surprised if this ended 1-0. I'm going for a 3-0 win for Real Madrid at 10/1 as well.

HEAD TO HEAD
Last week's goalless draw made it two draws and two wins for Real Madrid in their four clashes with Manchester City.

STATS
Real Madrid have won 83% of their home games this season and seen an average of 3.72 goals per game.

TEAM NEWS

Cristiano Ronaldo is back in training and expected to be back for Real Madrid after missing the first leg of the tie and their weekend game against Real Sociedad. Karim Benzema could miss out with a knee injury though.

Key midfield duo Yaya Toure and David Silva could be forced to sit this one out through injury.

TIPS
Real Madrid Win and Over 1.5 Goals
Real Madrid to Win 3-0


----------



## Raj Guru (Jun 7, 2016)

Its really so informative and very helping prediction tips.
Thanks.


----------

